# holes left by curtain rod screws/anchors..what to do?



## talula79 (May 31, 2009)

I'm a newbie at this.. so bare with me. I've decided to paint my bedroom. I took down my curtains and curtain rod, and then realized that the screws and anchors holding up the curtain rod were starting to pull out of the wall (My apt. is very old, and the walls are quite crumbly from all the layers of paint applied over the years.) I went ahead and pulled them out completely, and now have even larger holes in their place. 

Now, what do i do?

Do I just fill in these holes with spackle and then install the curtain rod a few inches above them? Or is it better to create new holes to the right of them? Or does it not matter?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

talula79 said:


> so bare with me.


i don't think the wife would let me....

however, do you have pics so we can see how big the holes are?
what is the material? is it plaster wall? drywall? theoretically, you'd patch, paint and then mount the brackets fresh.

DM


----------



## talula79 (May 31, 2009)

forgive me for not knowing whether my walls are plaster or drywall. (i don't know the difference!). They're crumbly and awful. The holes are about the size of a dime, and are probably and inch or more deep. But I like the idea of mounting the brackets wider than my window.... thanks for that suggestion.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

From what you are describing your walls are probably plaster (crumbly). We have plaster walls as well and anytime we remove a nail or screws from the wall, there is a large hole left behind.

I prefer the spackle that is pink when wet and dries white - that way I know exactly when it's hard. For putting up new rods, I've always put them either to the side or above where they were prior to moving them.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

DangerMouse said:


> i don't think the wife would let me....
> 
> however, do you have pics...



_*C'mon DM! *_ Keep it clean this is a friendly place...but there are limits....:wink:

To the OP...the spackle should work fine...and the ones that change color work well. That big though...don't get in a hurry and paint before it's fully dry as it may require a couple of applications.


----------

